# picky eater.... help!



## birdofthegauntlet (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi everyone! It's been a while since I've been on here. 

Well, I've been worried about my Old Dutch Capuchine house-pigeon Schubert. I always read how with parrots they should have a varied diet, eat greens and fruits and not just seeds. 
I try to get Schubert to eat healthy foods too but he turns his beak up at everything. He's a brat, I hand-fed him since he was a little squeaker and he's lived inside all his life. He lives on a diet of cockatiel food, which is pretty varied and he likes (once he finishes his he sometimes tries to go and eat Clementine's, the cockatiel), but I think he needs to eat healthier. How can I get him to eat other foods? And what else would be good for him?

Thanks everyone. Bailey and Schubes


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I know pigeons love cockatiel mix but it doesn't have enough protein for a pigeon. It would be great if you can call around to feed/farm stores in your area to find a pigeon mix. You can add it to the mix he's eating and gradually decrees the cockatiel mix.
It would also be a good idea to get him red pigeon grit.
You probably can buy both these things, in small amounts from pigeon supplies companies on line.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Here's a link to some pigeon seed mixes, to give you an idea of what to look for.

http://www.jones-seed.com/c-6-pigeon.aspx


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

It sounds like they have trained you well.LOL.They do need to eat whats best for them.There are alot of web sites that offer a better choice for them.


----------

